# Travel Destinations > Central Asia >  Touring the west side of the Delta

## monkeymoon

Touring the west side of the Delta


Ha Tien on the Gulf of Thailand is famous for its stunning sceneries at places such as Mui Nai Beach, Thon Van Stone Cave and Chong Islet and for its many historical and cultural relics.



Departing from the center of Ha Tien Township, the first stop should be the royal tombs and temples of the Mac Cuu family among the trees, birds and insects at Binh San Mountain. Phu Dung Pagoda is worth a look for its architecture and design.



Thon Van Stone Cave is just three kilometers from the center of Ha Tien. Seen from a distance, the cave, which is 50 meters high, looks like a hat of a general. Inside the cave is a Buddhist pagoda and Ba Chua Xu Temple. There are also the typical stalactites and many dark and mysterious small grottos that tourists should not enter.



Den Mountain and Mui Nai Beach promise comfort and relaxation. After a dip in the sea and playing with the waves, there is a roller coaster on a track smooth enough for little kids to enjoy. From right near the beach and for VND40,000 the gentle train achieves a little altitude on the side of Ta Ban Mountain. The winding track passing through the forest of the mountain is a good safe adventure.



On the peak of the mountain is the Vong Hai Dai Watchtower where tourists can admire the panoramic view of the region and make out Phu Quoc and many other islands.

----------


## jonpeter001

We are a few days away from the 10th  annual Tour de Westside, “We’re on a mission from God”.  This year as usual plans on being the biggest and best yet.  Keeping with the theme this year we will have available for purchase at the event black fedora’s & black wayfarer sunglasses, $3 for both, or bring your own if you have them.  Also new this year will be the award for Best Bike.  This will be judged around Noon at Putt Putt’s and the winner will receive a trophy as well as a prize.  You can register the day of.  Again here is the Map of Events for this years Tour.

----------


## jackmartin199030

Departing from the center of Ha Tien Township, the first stop should be the royal tombs and temples of the Mac Cuu family among the trees, birds and insects at Binh San Mountain. Phu Dung Pagoda is worth a look for its architecture and design.
Thon Van Stone Cave is just three kilometers from the center of Ha Tien. Seen from a distance, the cave, which is 50 meters high, looks like a hat of a general. Inside the cave is a Buddhist pagoda and Ba Chua Xu Temple. There are also the typical stalactites and many dark and mysterious small grottos that tourists should not enter.
Den Mountain and Mui Nai Beach promise comfort and relaxation. After a dip in the sea and playing with the waves, there is a roller coaster on a track smooth enough for little kids to enjoy. From right near the beach and for VND 40,000 the gentle train achieves a little altitude on the side of Ta Ban Mountain. The winding track passing through the forest of the mountain is a good safe adventure.

----------


## harmayanigrengel

Modern water puppetry is performed in a pool of water 4 meters square with the water surface being the stage. Performance today occurs on one of three venues—on traditional ponds in villages where a staging area has been set up, on portable tanks built for traveling performers, or in a specialized building where a pool stage has been constructed.Up to 8 puppeteers stand behind a split-bamboo screen, decorated to resemble a temple facade, and control the puppets using long bamboo rods and string mechanism hidden beneath the water surface. The puppets are carved out of wood and often weigh up to 15 kg.

----------


## riverrider

Thanks for sharing this great article about things to do and to see in Thailand. I found your post very informative. Keep sharing more such posts.

----------


## Joypol

We are a few times away from the Tenth yearly Trip the West side, “We’re on a objective from God”. This season as regular programs on being the greatest and best yet. Maintag with the concept this season we will have available for buy at the occasion dark fedora’s & dark wayfarer eye wear, $3 for both, or carry your own if you have them. Also new this season will be the prize for Best Bicycle. This will be assessed around Mid-day at Golf putt Putt’s and the champion will get a prize as well as a prize. You can sign-up the day of. Again here is the Map of Activities for this decades Trip.

----------


## davidsmith36

Present day water puppetry is performed in a pool of water 4 meters square with the water surface being the stage. Execution today happens on one of three sceneson customary lakes in towns where an arranging territory has been set up, on compact tanks worked for voyaging entertainers, or in a particular building where a pool organize has been constructed.Up to 8 puppeteers remain behind a split-bamboo screen, designed to look like a sanctuary veneer, and control the manikins utilizing long bamboo bars and string system covered up underneath the water surface. The manikins are cut out of wood and regularly weigh up to 15 kg. 
Lair Mountain and Mui Nai Beach guarantee solace and unwinding. After a plunge in the ocean and playing with the waves, there is an exciting ride on a track sufficiently smooth for little children to appreciate. From ideal close to the shoreline and for VND 40,000 the delicate prepare accomplishes a little elevation in favor of Ta Ban Mountain. The winding track going through the timberland of the mountain is a decent safe enterprise.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Here we highlight several drive tours that are particularly enticing. ..... He holed up in a building on the west side of the river, a building that still stands, barely.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Thanks for sharing the center of Ha Tien Township.

Enterprise mobile app development | MADP platform

----------


## nugypo

If you want to tour the west side of the delta then here are some information about the topic that will guide you in easy form. By the help of any dissertation writing help uk service that will make your life easy and will give you some easy tips.

----------

